# Plants in sand?



## nicfo25 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi I have PFS in my 75gal tank and was wondering if I could have live plants. If so would plants would you suggest? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I have had plants in both gravel and sand and I had better luck having them in gravel. You could use any rooted plant. I also use lights that are in the 6500-6700K range.


----------



## nicfo25 (Mar 27, 2010)

My lights are rated at 10000K so i should be good there. Will my new world cichlids eat these plants?
:-?


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

It depends on the cichlid. I would stay with the 10,000K and see how it goes. Try some plants to see if they will grow and if your cichlids munch on them. It's the only way you will really know.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

In my experience plants grow very well in sand. In PFS I grow Amazon Sword plants (Echinodorus sp.), Valisneria, and Cryptocoryne. You can also grow Anubias, Java fern and Java moss in tanks that have PFS as substrate, but you want to attach those plants to wood or rocks. If you put them in the substrate, they will rot.









_Tropheus in a 125G with PFS. Valisneria (right) growing in the sand, and Anubias (left) attached to a rock cave._


----------

